# Where to buy appliances in Sydney?



## chiefeagle (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi,

I just moved to Sydney. I'm looking at taking a 4th floor apt but it has no lift, just stairs. 

News to me that Australian apts don't typically come with a fridge. This one does come with a dryer but no washer. 

So I need to find a company that would include delivery service to my apt, again, 4th floor no lift.

Thanks for any tips on who the good retailers are for these kind of things.

Also will want to get a TV, so need a washer, fridge, TV.


----------



## boosty (May 31, 2010)

The Good guys is good , Bing lee is good but bit pricey. There are a lot of company's that will deliver for you. BTW welcome! Always happy when a American migrates here even though I always wonder why as America is a lot better.

Any more questions post here

Cheers


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Depends on what you consider better. I sure do like the 4 weeks leave every year and the long service leave too  



boosty said:


> The Good guys is good , Bing lee is good but bit pricey. There are a lot of company's that will deliver for you. BTW welcome! Always happy when a American migrates here even though I always wonder why as America is a lot better.
> 
> Any more questions post here
> 
> Cheers


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

chiefeagle said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just moved to Sydney. I'm looking at taking a 4th floor apt but it has no lift, just stairs.
> 
> ...


Home Appliances, Fridges, Washing Machines | Appliances Online may be good. 
I had a small chest freezer delivered. Two men with the delivery truck, and very happy when I said just put it in the garage. They had stair climbing trolleys on the truck.


----------



## boosty (May 31, 2010)

amaslam said:


> Depends on what you consider better. I sure do like the 4 weeks leave every year and the long service leave too


Northern Beaches = Beautiful part of the world


----------



## markone (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi ,

I always buy from 2nds world...

New appliances sometimes just dammaged boxes...otherwise minor dings.. all waranteed.

Cheers,
mark


----------



## boosty (May 31, 2010)

markone said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I always buy from 2nds world...
> 
> ...


A lot of them companies are not replacement warranty though so if you have a problem they come out and take it away and fix it so that's 5 days or so without a tv etc or whatever you bought and they put a part on in that is not genuine to the actual manufacture eg samsung and it will just pass the warranty date then blow up as did my samsung tv with the great QQ discounts.


----------

